# Eee PC aufrüsten ???



## hempels_sofa (22. Februar 2008)

*Eee PC aufrüsten ???*

wir wollen uns nen ASUS Eee Pc zulegen aber nun folgende fragen.

kann man die 4GB ssd gegen ein 8GB modell austauschen ?
geht RAM aufrüsten problemlos ohne die garantie zu verlieren ?
bringt der 7800mAh Akku wirklich was ? sind ja theoretisch 33% mehr

oder sollte man erstmal abwarten und eventuell ne überarbeitete version abwarten ?


----------



## area50 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eee PC aufrüsten ???*

die SSD kann man nicht austauschen, da die bausteine auf das Mainboard gelötet sind.
Ram kann man tauschen ohne das die Garantie verloren geht
ob der akku was bringt keine ahnung, den gibt es ja in deutschland noch nicht.


----------



## DOTL (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eee PC aufrüsten ???*

Beim Speicher musst du notgedrungen auf externe Medien zurückgreifen. Jedoch gibt es SD Karten auch schon mit größerem Speicher.


----------



## der_schnitter (2. März 2008)

*AW: Eee PC aufrüsten ???*

USB-Sticks sind ja nicht für unendlich lange Zeit benutzbar;nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Zugriffen geben sie den Geist auf.Lässt sich dies auch auf Speicherkarten übertragen?
Mein Vater hat den EEE-PC bestellt


----------



## Adrenalize (2. März 2008)

*AW: Eee PC aufrüsten ???*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> USB-Sticks sind ja nicht für unendlich lange Zeit benutzbar;nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Zugriffen geben sie den Geist auf.Lässt sich dies auch auf Speicherkarten übertragen?


Das lässt sich sogar auf Festplatten übertragen, die geben auch nach viel Geschreibe und Gelese irgendwann den Geist auf. Manche sogar schon Wochen nach Kauf. 

Die aktuellen flashbausteine in Speicherkarten, USB-Sticks und SSDs sollten bei normaler Benutzung schon ein paar Jahre lang halten.


----------



## der_schnitter (2. März 2008)

*AW: Eee PC aufrüsten ???*

Aber Festplatten sind bestimmt auf mehr Zugriffe ausgelegt als USB-Sticks


----------



## DOTL (11. März 2008)

*AW: Eee PC aufrüsten ???*

Bei einem qualitivativ hochwertigen USB Stick bzw. bei Flashspeicher geben die Hersteller i.d.R. rund 50.000 bis 100.000 Schreibzyklen pro Zelle an.  
Bei gewöhnlichen SSD "Platten" werden meistens ca. 100.000 Zyklen angegeben, bei besseren SSD "Platten" hingegen bis zu 5 Mio. Das hängt vom jeweiligen Hersteller und Produkt ab.

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich würde mich auf diese theoretischen Werte nicht verlassen. In der Praxis werden die Speicher unterschiedlich stark beansprucht und daher können diese Werte durchaus abweichen.


----------

